# Over 60 in Cyprus and widowed



## Deborah in Paphos (Jul 12, 2008)

I was just trying to help someone out who has recently lost a partner and really could use a little advise and guidence, perhaps someone in this forum has a few thoughts to share, we would appreciate it.

What is available here for socialization if you are not a part of a couple anymore? What clubs are there...Are there organizations that meet to socialize...are there English speaking classes for over 60...Is there somewhere in Peyia where groups play darts...Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Deborah,
This is a challenge that exists everywhere .... how to socialise without your lifelong partner. Hopefully there is someone out there who can come up with more specific information out there. 

I have mentioned the UK Expats Club in Larnaca before. It is down near Voroklini Fire Station. They do some good work and it is an active group with a good support section. I would think something similar should exist in other big towns.


----------



## Deborah in Paphos (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you, I will check into that.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Deborah,
> This is a challenge that exists everywhere .... how to socialise without your lifelong partner. Hopefully there is someone out there who can come up with more specific information out there.
> 
> I have mentioned the UK Expats Club in Larnaca before. It is down near Voroklini Fire Station. They do some good work and it is an active group with a good support section. I would think something similar should exist in other big towns.



Try the UKCA in Paphos. They have lots of activites and outings.
The United Kingdom Citizens Association Cyprus - Home Page 

They are on the main Coral Bay to paphos road, near St. George Hotel.


----------

